# Memorial Day experience for delivery



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

I don’t recall if I worked last memorial but how was your experience for delivering


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't work Memorial Day because I have a life. A life in which I am invited to an event, or I choose to attend an event. Maybe I barbecue for the family, go to the beach, or any number of activities that YOU should be partaking in. 
Doesn't it depress you to be driving around delivering McDonalds and Chipotle on a beautiful Holiday?


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

It's dead around here Memorial Day weekend. Half of town heads over to the red-neck Riviera and the other half has barbecues.

However, good chance it will be busy Monday evening when everyone gets back home and don't feel like cooking.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I haven’t delivered in years but I don’t recall Memorial Day weekend being busy, except the rainy ones. But 4th of July oddly I remember being busy especially after the fireworks. I didn’t work all day on the 4th but I remember it was one of my best holidays.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Working two jobs is a daily grind. I take every Holiday off.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

I like to mess with delivery drivers on holidays for entertainment purposes.
So far every attempt has backfired due to unforeseen circumstances.
Still entertaining for those around me.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Unless you're fasting, hungry people don't take the day off from eating.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Backyard burgers, BBQ and beer is the norm in my territory. People will be heading out to the rivers for tubing and festivities as well.

It's a bad day for delivery but if you don't mind picking up the drunks off the river it can be a good day for schlepping pax.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I might give it a try. Caveat: I’m on the Joizee Shoah, so half of @Seamus ‘s crowd is heading my way. As opposed to locals, they might not have access to grills and such, so might be ordering wings and crap instead.

I’m not expecting a huge take-home though. But I’m one of the losers so eloquently described by @kdyrpr above - no family or friends within reach, and in general a severe introvert who hates get-togethers.

I mean, I’m making Dr. Pepper steak kabobs and smoked porkbelly pour moi on the gril, but that’s something I can do anytime, so I’ll just see how it goes and decide. I might switch areas to include more beach towns and chains like Fridays, Red Lobster, etc.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> I don't work Memorial Day because I have a life. A life in which I am invited to an event, or I choose to attend an event. Maybe I barbecue for the family, go to the beach, or any number of activities that YOU should be partaking in.
> Doesn't it depress you to be driving around delivering McDonalds and Chipotle on a beautiful Holiday?


My family is all gone. It's why I always work on Christmas and any other holiday. Holidays are just another day for me.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I might give it a try. Caveat: I’m on the Joizee Shoah, so half of @Seamus ‘s crowd is heading my way. As opposed to locals, they might not have access to grills and such, so might be ordering wings and crap instead.
> 
> I’m not expecting a huge take-home though. But I’m one of the losers so eloquently described by @kdyrpr above - no family or friends within reach, and in general a severe introvert who hates get-togethers.
> 
> I mean, I’m making Dr. Pepper steak kabobs and smoked porkbelly pour moi on the gril, but that’s something I can do anytime, so I’ll just see how it goes and decide. I might switch areas to include more beach towns and chains like Fridays, Red Lobster, etc.


You and @Hexonxonx do you. Don’t let anyone make you think something is the wrong with you because you do not participate in holiday events for various reasons.

i’m an introvert too & a friendly one so everyone thinks I’m extroverted. I hate big crowds of people and I worked many holidays like Christmas,just so I had a reason to skip big get togethers. Plus I worked many times when other drivers weren’t.

Enjoy your holiday weekend whatever you choose. The pepper steak kabobs sounds delicious!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> You and @Hexonxonx do you. Don’t let anyone make you think something is the wrong with you because you do not particularly in holiday events for various reasons.
> 
> i’m an introvert too & a friendly one so everyone thinks I’m extroverted. I hate big crowds of people and I worked many holidays like Christmas,just so I had a reason to skip big get togethers. Plus I worked many times when other drivers weren’t.
> 
> Enjoy your holiday weekend whatever you choose. The pepper steak kabobs sounds delicious!


Oh, don’t get me wrong. I’m very comfortable in my skin and was being sarcastic. Losers, I feel, are those who let themselves get bullied into activities they do not enjoy to seem “cool”. And I take issue with those who try to do this bullying.

I, too, am a very pleasant person irl with others, and get “misdiagnosed” as you do. And I, too, go out of my way to not being able to make it. 😁


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh, don’t get me wrong. I’m very comfortable in my skin and was being sarcastic. Losers, I feel, are those who let themselves get bullied into activities they do not enjoy to seem “cool”. And I take issue with those who try to do this bullying.
> 
> I, too, am a very pleasant person irl with others, and get “misdiagnosed” as you do. And I, too, go out of my way to not being able to make it. 😁


Awesome! If you do work, may it be profitable.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Memorial day weekend on Friday was busy because there were a lot of college graduations in my area and demand was high, doordash had a high peak pay for Friday, dd was very busy with low tipping customers and high peak pay added to their orders which made up for the low tips, Saturday dd decided not to add peak pay and the results were awful, I'm not sure why they decided that since Saturday was as busy as Friday, order after order were low paying for short or long deliveries, it got to a point where I kept receiving the same low paying order up to 3 times since it wasn't being accepted and ever since I've been doing dd they have never sent back orders to me I have declined before, maybe lack of drivers or drivers not wanting them, who knows, some of them were 20 minutes apart after I declined them.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

rideshareapphero said:


> Memorial day weekend on Friday was busy because there were a lot of college graduations in my area and demand was high, doordash had a high peak pay for Friday, dd was very busy with low tipping customers and high peak pay added to their orders which made up for the low tips, Saturday dd decided not to add peak pay and the results were awful, I'm not sure why they decided that since Saturday was as busy as Friday, order after order were low paying for short or long deliveries, it got to a point where I kept receiving the same low paying order up to 3 times since it wasn't being accepted and ever since I've been doing dd they have never sent back orders to me I have declined before, maybe lack of drivers or drivers not wanting them, who knows, some of them were 20 minutes apart after I declined them.


Friday and last night were amazing! Just starting now so let's see. Where I live, people love to bbq at the beach so I'm not expecting much deliveries tomorrow.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> I don't work Memorial Day because I have a life. A life in which I am invited to an event, or I choose to attend an event. Maybe I barbecue for the family, go to the beach, or any number of activities that YOU should be partaking in.
> Doesn't it depress you to be driving around delivering McDonalds and Chipotle on a beautiful Holiday?


You have a life?

Do you understand the meaning of Memorial Day?

The day is to honor the soldiers, sailors and aviators who gave their life in defense of your freedom to barbeque.

And you just consider it a day off from work.

You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> I don't work Memorial Day because I have a life. A life in which I am invited to an event, or I choose to attend an event. Maybe I barbecue for the family, go to the beach, or any number of activities that YOU should be partaking in.
> Doesn't it depress you to be driving around delivering McDonalds and Chipotle on a beautiful Holiday?


...


----------



## neodriver (Jun 11, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> You have a life?
> 
> Do you understand the meaning of Memorial Day?
> 
> ...


And what a great life that he has time to come on this board and comment on a post, let us take a moment and thank him that he took a spare moment of his great life to come and comment on this forum.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

neodriver said:


> And what a great life that he has time to come on this board and comment on a post, let us take a moment and thank him that he took a spare moment of his great life to come and comment on this forum.


Idk if im being oblivious, but I don’t think kdyrpr said anything bad


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Idk if im being oblivious, but I don’t think kdyrpr said anything bad


He is denigrating drivers who work on Memorial Day.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I drove and did better than a usual Monday. Residential deliveries (instead of the usual business ones) and better tips. I'm guessing less drivers out too.


----------

